# [FREE GAME] Sudoku In Space - Coolest Sudoku App!



## ShannonAhn (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi, everybody! We just released our new game, *Sudoku In Space*. Google Play link: http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.naplandgames.sudokuinspace

Sudoku In Space injects a major dose of fun into sudoku with its colorful design, playful graphics, and delightful sounds and music. And its colors-only mode is a brilliant alternative to traditional sudoku with numbers, providing an entertaining twist to both novice and experienced players.

Features and highlights include:
- Four difficulty levels: Beginner, Easy, Medium, Hard
- Hundreds of unique puzzles
- Colors-only mode
- Classic mode with numbers
- Relaxing music and stellar sounds
- Intuitive user interface that's easy to navigate
- Auto-save after every move so you don't have to worry about interruptions
- Three hints per puzzle to use without penalty
- Step-by-step tutorial

Download and play today! It's FREE with all puzzles unlocked. Google Play link: http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.naplandgames.sudokuinspace

Shannon Ahn
Napland Games


----------

